# Canadian Forces Morale and Welfare Service (CFMWS)



## maniac (6 Sep 2014)

Hi Folks,

Just thought I would share with you a recent outreach put on by this group that I attended.  The increase of benefits much like what is received by the US Military is beginning to become more so for us as serving soldiers, veterans reg/res much to the efforts of the subject line organization.  With the creation of the CF Appreciation and CF1Card you can get 3 cents off a litre of gas (max 200 litres p/month) from Petro Canada;  the Rogers $80.00 data plan is offered to us for $60.00; automobile discounts; worldwide travel for $369.00 p/wk.(not inclusive); and the list goes on including attractions like Universal Studios, threatre tickets etc.....

This is a good thing for us! Check it out!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Sep 2014)

How about a web link?


----------



## maniac (6 Sep 2014)

https://www.cfmws.com/Pages/splash.aspx


----------

